# 5.5" Body Grip optinons?



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I am looking at upgrading my body gripping arsenal for next season and have been doing a bit of research on what I want to purchase. 

Mostly I am looking at small body grips that can be set on public land. I have a good understanding of the current regulations and realize that trapping ***** and bobcats on the ground with 160's and 220's with bait is going to be all but impossible to due under the current regulations so I don't have any plans to be targeting them in that fashion. 

What I would like to do is upgrade my smaller body grippers to target mink in trail sets and also with bait. Is anyone making a body gripper that meets the 5.5" regulation for baited sets?

The best fit I am finding is the Duke #155 at 5" am I missing out on some other choices? 

p.s. What do most of you use to target mink in the trail sets?


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

The CTM 126 is 5" between the spring eyes and may fit the bill. Here's a link to them on the F&T site:

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/RBG.../+126+CTM+Double+Spring+Square+Body+Grip+Trap

I have one and I'll try to measure it later.

John


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

I do not know of anyone who makes a 5.5" bodygriper and to meet the regulations a trap would have to be less than 5.5" inside the jaw hinges. Duke, Victor, CMT and Bridger make a 5X5. I think there will be a higher demand for 5X5's with the way our regulations are. I would buy 5X5's before 120's today. You could always pull one spring and use them under ice for rats also.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

I had all 220s then they made the law where u could use 160s. So I bought them.now u can use nethier.what ever u buy they will change it.I set mine like I did in 1985.zone 3 should agree to what they want to do not what we do up north.a guy in jackson county has sms rules as guy in gaylord or seney?give me a break..keep ur dog on a leash


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

leechwrangler said:


> I had all 220s then they made the law where u could use 160s. So I bought them.now u can use nethier.what ever u buy they will change it.I set mine like I did in 1985.zone 3 should agree to what they want to do not what we do up north.a guy in jackson county has sms rules as guy in gaylord or seney?give me a break..keep ur dog on a leash


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

leechwrangler said:


> I had all 220s then they made the law where u could use 160s. So I bought them.now u can use nethier.what ever u buy they will change it.I set mine like I did in 1985.zone 3 should agree to what they want to do not what we do up north.a guy in jackson county has sms rules as guy in gaylord or seney?give me a break..keep ur dog on a leash


Those are interesting comments considering that the incidents that caused the bodygripper and snare restrictions came from near Muskegon, Alpena, and mostly- the UP. Not in Zone 3. Guys think they are in the "wilderness" and they can do what they want with no risk. Then they find out other sportsmen are using the same land and we have problems. I lost my 220s and then my 160s just like you did, Leechwrangler (after 35 years of trapping without catching a single incidental dog in any kind of trap). I fought it and lost because some people just can't seem to set their traps to avoid problems. 

Another interesting thing- most of the problems we had with dogs in snares were on public land (yes- illegal sets). Seems like the violators who do what they want (or what they did in 1985) are the ones who make the law-abiding trappers suffer.

If I understand your post correctly, I hope you get caught before you have the incident that costs us more of our trapping privileges.

John


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

U r 100 percent right.keep up the good work


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

leechwrangler said:


> U r 100 percent right.keep up the good work


Don't know why you changed your post but glad you did because you were about to get an ear (eye)full from me


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Big deal do you really think I care what you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Ill send you my name privatly beaver and I want my name took off mta books as a member


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Or get it from the board I don't care


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

What I was gonna say snareman was what has the hound hunters gave up for any bad apples in their ranks?give me a earfull about that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## condor (Jan 4, 2010)

If you were trapping in 1985 you are too old to be such a tool.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

This makes for a bunch of wasted time, send a pm if you have to. this does not make good reading for me or my son... 

remember we are all trappers. do it the right way! we all have much bigger problems in our lives then to fight amoung ourselfs.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

U.P. trappermark said:


>


I should have read the whole post before replying, I do agree with keeping dogs on a leash and thats all I read, but I have to agree with Beaverhunter and everyone else on this.
Sorry for jumping the gun fellas. 
Now lets all get along.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

leechwrangler said:


> What I was gonna say snareman was what has the hound hunters gave up for any bad apples in their ranks?give me a earfull about that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Two wrongs don't make it right at least that is what I was taught.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I should have added that it wasn't the dogs that belong on leashes that led to the problems. The incidents that led to the restrictions were mostly with hunting dogs. We have to be willing to share the woods with other sportsmen (and they need to be willing to share them with us).




leechwrangler said:


> Ill send you my name privatly beaver and I want my name took off mta books as a member


That won't be a problem. In fact, our By Laws allow the Board to ban from membership people who violate games laws. I don't think we want to be an organization of violators and poachers. I think most of our membership would agree. If they don't, they are welcome to replace me as President.

That being said Leechwrangler, it's probably not in your best interests to send me your name. I've said it before and I'll say it again: If I find out someone is making illegal sets- I'll report them to the DNR myself. We fight too hard to defend our sports to have our efforts derailed by people who won't follow the laws. We don't have to like them- we just have to follow them. (At least that's how I was raised.) 

Half of the arguments raised against the things we are trying to do for trappers and callers meet resistance because of concerns people will twist the change to allow them to poach. For example, the reason we may not get buckshot for night calling is because of deer poachers. The reason the anti-gunners feel guns should be banned is because criminals use them to commit their crimes.

Sorry, Dave- but this needs to be said in public. Then the trappers of Michigan can decide where they stand. If I'm doing it wrong- my term is up in August. If they agree with me, then they need to stand up to the "trappers" who are willing to put the future of the sport at risk for their own personal gain.

I'll measure the CTM tonight (if I can find it) and then I'll be done with this thread.

John


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Not a problem John and I have your back, I and David was and are raised the same. I dont always love the rules but always try to follow them. I just hate seeing this type of thread go on. this is a great forum and has helped David and I, plus many other newbies a ton.
Dave


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Well said John  Thank you (and the rest of the guy's/gal's)for all you do for the assoc.and trappers of this state.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

John summed it up well and my term is up in August also.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Turn me in ban me for what?cause I said I did something u never saw.give me a break.as the president why don't u work on getting us row trapping or get the nonrezident trapping season same as ares so it wont effect us who trap in another state.not worrying about what im doing or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

And dave no disrespect u seem like a nice guy but u just started trapping and didn't have425 220s and they are basically worthless and then buy $1200 worth of 160s to have same thing happen couple years later.I enjoy trapping but to me its a job.ask roger if he just buys fur for fun.maybe I am wrong in what I said before and I appolagize.just started thinking about it and got blood pumping.again I appolagise or however u spell it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

leechwrangler said:


> And dave no disrespect u seem like a nice guy but u just started trapping and didn't have425 220s and they are basically worthless and then buy $1200 worth of 160s to have same thing happen couple years later.I enjoy trapping but to me its a job.ask roger if he just buys fur for fun.maybe I am wrong in what I said before and I appolagize.just started thinking about it and got blood pumping.again I appolagise or however u spell it lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Leach really they are worthless? You can still use 160's for trail sets.. Why not sell the 220's and buy some 5x5's 

All i see from you is I see you as the type of guy who sits back and finds faults at everything the MTA is doing to keep our trapping rights yet you dont step up and try to help. 


Just be happy we can still use some type of bodygripper on land..


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dug out my CTM 126 (5x5). It's right on 5" tall when set on the inside notch. It's 5 1/16" between the jaw hinges- so it's legal on both public and private land in baited sets without a restricted entry box. I would only ask that anyone setting them use a lot of care in selecting their set location, bait, and lures. A small dog could still get himself in trouble with one of these.

Since its difficult for me to have a daily check, I used a lot of bodygrippers for raccoons before the regs changed. I used only sweet baits and sweet lures at these sets. My fish and meat-based baits went into dog proofs (set with drowner cables). I also put what I call a "teaser" bait in front of the bucket or cubby. If a dog still managed to find my set, I wanted him to get a taste of it and find out it's not something he wants. All that being said, the number one defense against an incidental catch is being ready to walk away from a top location because of the risk. All this together worked for me for 35 years and counting. 

Good luck- and be careful! No one wants to be the next trapper to find themselves in the Detroit News because they killed someone's pet. It's up to trappers to protect our sport and manage our furbearer resources.

John


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I dug out my CTM 126 (5x5). It's right on 5" tall when set on the inside notch. It's 5 1/16" between the jaw hinges- so it's legal on both public and private land in baited sets without a restricted entry box. I would only ask that anyone setting them use a lot of care in selecting their set location, bait, and lures. A small dog could still get himself in trouble with one of these.
> 
> Since its difficult for me to have a daily check, I used a lot of bodygrippers for raccoons before the regs changed. I used only sweet baits and sweet lures at these sets. My fish and meat-based baits went into dog proofs (set with drowner cables). I also put what I call a "teaser" bait in front of the bucket or cubby. If a dog still managed to find my set, I wanted him to get a taste of it and find out it's not something he wants. All that being said, the number one defense against an incidental catch is being ready to walk away from a top location because of the risk. All this together worked for me for 35 years and counting.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep up the good work
Maybe u can trade 220s for snaring oh. U already did? What a deal.guess an appology don't mean nothing on here.wont make that mistake again.
For wizard


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

All u see wizard?are u that dumb?u make a comment like that about someone u don't even know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for measuring that John. I knew there were more 5" trap options then just the Dukes. Does that trap close jaw to jaw tight or is there a gap like with a standard Duke?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Leech,will you just let it go already!!!!!Like others have said,step-up and DO something if you are not happy with the MTPCA or the trapping regs.If you feel that John or any of the others are not doing a good job,then GO to all of the NRC meetings,work-group meetings,assoc. meetings ect..(which by the way,John and the others do) and see what YOU can get done.OR be done with the assoc. if thats what you want,your choice.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

leechwrangler said:


> All u see wizard?are u that dumb?u make a comment like that about someone u don't even know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Hmmm so who is tossing out the name calling..


That is how i see it you aint doing nothing but sitting here crying on the internet.. Get out and do something about it why don't you? Nah much easier for you to sit back behind a screen and cry like a lil school girl.. 


You can still use your 160's But im not sure your smart enough or willing to do the extra effort it takes..


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Thanks for measuring that John. I knew there were more 5" trap options then just the Dukes. Does that trap close jaw to jaw tight or is there a gap like with a standard Duke?


There is a gap, but it's not too big and the springs are 160 springs. If you pick some up and want me too, I'll put some strikers on them. (As long as it's not too many!  I could do a couple dozen for you.) I've got lots of 1/4" rod and it only takes a minute or two. Let me know. Come to think of it- PM me if you think you might want to. I have an idea that could save you some shipping. 

BTW Have you seen the Dukes? Are they 1/4" steel (like 220s) or 3/16" (like 110s and most 160s)? The CTM is 1/4". They're tough traps! Bill Crum makes a good one. I know several guys in Ohio who use them for '***** and Bob Noonan told me he really likes them for fisher (in Maine). Both states have 5" limits on ground sets with bodygrippers.

Also, I'm sorry I contributed to the highjacking of your thread. TTYL 

John


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> There is a gap, but it's not too big and the springs are 160 springs. If you pick some up and want me too, I'll put some strikers on them. (As long as it's not too many!  I could do a couple dozen for you.) I've got lots of 1/4" rod and it only takes a minute or two. Let me know. Come to think of it- PM me if you think you might want to. I have an idea that could save you some shipping.
> 
> BTW Have you seen the Dukes? Are they 1/4" steel (like 220s) or 3/16" (like 110s and most 160s)? The CTM is 1/4". They're tough traps! Bill Crum makes a good one. I know several guys in Ohio who use them for '***** and Bob Noonan told me he really likes them for fisher (in Maine). Both states have 5" limits on ground sets with bodygrippers.
> 
> ...



John i could find out the size metal on the dukes tomorrow if ya would like. I am thinking the are 1/4 but i only had it in my hand for a few mins. My bro bought a couple i will tell ya this tho they are some strong traps.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

leechwrangler since you have so many 160s you are not using, what would you want for a bunch of them. I am sure I could put them to use


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Im out west dave.the cat season here closes march 15.ill be back like the19th or 20th.and if you want some ill give u a good deal.I always enjoy hearing u and your sons adventures.does your son have his own traps?maybe ill just set him up with afew.long as u keep the stories coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Wizard,
If you don't mind looking to see what the thickness is I would appreciate the info. 


John, 
I am going to do just a bit more research the 5" Bridger and 5" Dukes are half the price but if those CTMs are the quality of something like a Belisle then its worth it to me especially with strikers on them. 

I probably am looking at around 2 dozen tops. Something I can run a decent mink line with and use for martin and fisher season.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Will do i didnt make it over to my bro's today i will make sure i get over there tomorrow and let ya all know


----------

